# Prevent Your Slingshot Hand From Getting Hit (pfs Visual Shooting Vid)



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Hope this helps






Thanks for watching

LGD

short and sweet


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Great video Greg. That's the way I've been doing it with some success. The only time I've 
gotten fork hits was when I wasn't paying attention and forgot to twist the pouch.

Yup, eye protection.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Sean said:


> Great video Greg. That's the way I've been doing it with some success. The only time I've
> gotten fork hits was when I wasn't paying attention and forgot to twist the pouch.
> 
> Yup, eye protection.


Thanks, I have been fortunate from the get go not to get a fork/hand hit....... We'll except when I first shot the dankung luck ring with the tube set it came with...... Hit my tumb pretty bad!

LGD


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

very helpful, it feels so unnatural for me.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

now thats a proper how to shoot a pfs video . nice side view , and straight to the point with no over explaning . thanks for the video .


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

pop shot said:


> very helpful, it feels so unnatural for me.


the aiming right? I think even if one isnt an "aimer" the plain from the pouch to the fork on the draw would be practically the same, would you agree?


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*Great video and very informative by example. *

*Your a Slammin Mama Jama with that PFS.*


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

my fork split in half almost took my thumb off


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

crapshot said:


> my fork split in half almost took my thumb off


What type of slingshot were you using? A PFS?


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

yes pfs i think the problem was the forks wernt even side to side when forward canting and twist n release


----------

